# The Passing of HeyDuke



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I noticed a discussion at another of the Mexico-specific web forums which announced the death of HeyDuke (Roy Davis) who had posted here from time to time. I didn't know HeyDuke and I believe the death was unexpected. You can read more when you follow this link: Roy Davis (HEYDUKE) from San Cristobal, Chiapas has died recently


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice photos!


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

I had no idea Roy Davis was such an accomplished photographer. Astounding photos. Impressive art. I am touched. Thank you, Roy.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

How sad! Heyduke posted some beautiful photos on this forum under the sticky "Share your photos of Mexico" including one of himself with his family, I presume his wife and young daughter. My condolences to his family and all those who knew and loved him.


----------

